# ANY help Would be great!!!!!



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey Guys Im new here and I been on this looking and reading all Y'all posts. You guys are excellent in explaining but im stiil at a lost on how to decide what to get for my room. Im college student And want the best sound I can get. I wacth movies alot and Play my PS3 most of the time. I currently have a Sony home Theatre system (HT-7000DH). I Have a Samsung (LN-T4065F) LCD 1080p. I Dont know that much so Im I wan you guys input On what i should go with before I get had by some guy at best buy or some other store. My price range Is max 1000$ so please help me. :whistling::coocoo::dizzy:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For 1000, troll shoponkyo.com under systems for the 9100. Eventually one will pop up for under $1000 (Usually 999 -10% w/ Free shipping).

Actually, unless you watch a lot of Blu-ray movies, your current receiver should get you by for a while. Consider starting with a new sub from SVS ($600) and spend the last $400 on 3 new speakers (3 identical speakers is my preference) for front and center (Look for JBL Studio Series refurbs on ebay from the Harmon Kardon Dealer, or buy new from AV123, Aperion, Paradigm, or SVS. When you have more money, upgrade you receiver to an Onkyo 606, and you'll have a very decent 7.1 setup.

Then eventualy, you'll want to move your fronts to rears and buy even better fronts, then a 2nd sub, then a new TV/Projector...and on and on until you die


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

THNAKS ALOT!! I do watch blue rays alot. I will find some better speakears to go with the seaker or just get a new reciver.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Broadstbully22 said:


> I currently have a Sony home Theatre system (HT-7000DH). I Have a Samsung (LN-T4065F) LCD 1080p. I Dont know that much so Im I wan you guys input On what i should go with before I get had by some guy at best buy or some other store. My price range Is max 1000$


I'm sure you want to change your AVR, speakers and sub, Right???

Like Marshall said, you can start with the Onkyo system, or if you want to piece it together ...you can start with this  SVS speaker system , it comes with five speakers and a sub that will blow away your Sony HTIB, then you can look for an AVR that can decode HD audio, Onkyo is the best bang for your buck ...you can look for the 606 that is the entry level AVR.


----------

